# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Philips EL 3547A

## perithess

Καλημέρα μήπως κανένας έχει το service manual από το reel to reel tape recorder Philips El3547A. To ψάχνω παντού αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mystaki g

μονο αυτα τα 2/κοιταξε τα μηπως και βοηθησουν

http://elektrotanya.com/philips_el35.../download.html PHILIPS EL3553
http://elektrotanya.com/philips_el35.../download.html PHILIPS EL3542A 

πρεπει να πατησεις κατω το Get Manual.χωρις εγγραφη μονο 2 σχεδια την ημερα

----------


## perithess

Ευχαριστώ. Τα έχω κατεβάσει αυτά αλλά το δικό μου είναι με τρανζίστορ και χρειάζομαι τις διαστάσεις απο τα idlers γιατί έχουν λιώσει τελείως (έγιναν σάν γράσο). Τα site που μας δίνεις τα έχω λιώσει κυριολεκτικά και σε ευχαριστώ γι΄ αυτά.

----------


## mystaki g

μονο το σχεδιο http://84.87.34.146/schemas/schemas.htm . το service manual δεν το βρηκα

εδω μονο φωτο http://www.jvanschaikconsultancy.nl/...547/index.html

----------


## perithess

Κάπως ετσι ήταν


Το καθάρισα και έβαλα ένα άλλο λάστιχο αλλά δεν ξέρω άν τεριάζεί


Αύριο θα πάω να πάρω και άλλα λαστιχάκια να δω ποιο ταιριάζει. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω ιμάντες γι΄ αυτό όχι ίντερνετ (εννοώ με σύγκριση)

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα. Τελικά μετά απο ενα e-mail στον http://freeservicemanuals.info/ μου έδωσε το manual αν και δεν ξέρω την γλώσσα. Την δουλειά μου θα την κάνω πάντως. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ZCJGFHS. Εχω και το owners manual μαζί με το service.

----------

